# Help!! with Bombe Alaska??



## SpiritWolf (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi, I was just wondering if anyone has a favourite way of making a "Bombe Alaska", I have searched the net and there are many ways, but a lot of them dont have fruit in theirs, But I love the fruit in mine, I am thinking of making one for Easter Lunch, but I just want to hear everyones ideas and opinions on making this first, How do you make yours, if you do/or if you like it, what do you put in yours, a lot of the ones I have read about just has Sponge Cake,and Ice-cream,then covered in Meringue, then either Baked in the oven until Meringue is cooked, or they put Brandy over it and light it, Both are very,very,YUMMY, so.....   How do you do yours, I need some different ideas.... if there is any???      Thanks so much.


----------



## Jeff G. (Mar 19, 2008)

the last Baked Alaska I had was angel food cake hollowed out, filled with strawberry ice cream.  Oh, and a good rum was used instead of Brandy.  It was very tasty..


----------



## Bilby (Mar 19, 2008)

SpiritWolf, Margaret Fulton had a big yellow cookbook in the 70's that just about every family had. She had a recipe for Bombe Alaska.  Can't remember if it had fruit in it or not.  Probably not but don't see why you couldn't line a bowl with icecream, put a smaller bowl in the middle weighted down a bit and freeze. Then remove the small bowl, fill with a fruit that will freeze well, cover with the icecream, and GladWrap and freeze again.  Then turn upside down onto the tray, cover with the meringue mix and stick into the oven.  The last steps need good timing.

I think Rom tried one a while ago, or at least was thinking about it. You may want to PM her.


----------

